#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Where do you think the trend moving to innovation in the current industries?

## Bhavya

Hello Folks,

According to the current evaluation in the eCommerce and the change behavior of the consumer market.
We can see the massive change in our current industries.


What are the innovative trend moving in the industries ?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Folks,
> 
> According to the current evaluation in the eCommerce and the change behavior of the consumer market.
> We can see the massive change in our current industries.
> 
> 
> What are the innovative trend moving in the industries ?


*Virtual Reality
Family Volunteer Vacations
Green Energy
**These are** some!*

----------


## Bhavya

> *Virtual Reality
> Family Volunteer Vacations
> Green Energy
> **These are** some!*


Hi Moana,Can you explain me what is Family Volunteer Vacation Is? First time heard about this word.

----------

